# Toggle Mobile billing problem.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Anybody having trouble with Toggle and their billing and customer care?

We've both been using Toggle for several years without problems. It was ideal for us as we a rarely in the UK and move about quite a bit. 

Around £5 a month has been paying for my calls for several years now using Toggle.

Recently I thought my credit had vanished quite quickly. I went online to top up and had a look at my account. I'm paying £7.50 a month for a UK data bundle. The £7.50 is being taken by Lycamobile, the parent company, I assume, and the same people we've always paid our bills to.

Toggle customer services number just doesn't work, you hear the automated message but when you select one (any of them and I've tried them all) you get cut off.

I contacted Lycamobile and they say my number isn't one of theirs and there's nothing they can do to help me, even though they are the ones making the charge.

I've looked all round the Toggle web site and there is no option for me to buy (or cancel) the bundle I'm being charged for. 

I've emailed Toggle and will wait to see what they say. I'm posting this so that any other Toggle users will be aware and make sure they aren't also paying for stuff they don't want. It's also worth mentioning that that charge appears as a top up (and not in call charges) on my account with the letters INBAL after it which apparently means that it's taken from my current balance. It could easily be mistaken for some kind of credit being added to your account. You can only see one months worth of top ups so I've no idea how long they've been taking my money.

I'm unhappy about this and I think it's a bit like theft. I'll wait for a reply and if I get the money back that'll be the end of it because I can't be bothered making a fuss over £7.50.

I post this just to alert others.

Despite this I am and have always been very pleased with the way Toggle works and with their call charges. I hope this turns out to be some kind of error and is quickly rectified, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Very odd Alan

I just logged onto my Toggle account and it all seems as expected. .76p left on it and not used since the end of November last year.

Doesnt look like any charges or data bundles added. Last top up was £20 back in September.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Got to the bottom of it Barry. It was a data bundle I bought when in the UK last year, it renews automatically but I didn't notice it due to it not being shown on my account except on top-ups, which it isn't. I don't often check top up dates because they only go back a month anyway so it's practically pointless doing it online.

Also they've changed their CS phone number though the old one that doesn't work is all over the web site. The new one that does is difficult to find. It's 
+44 20 7132 2322 Any Toggle users would be well advised to put this number in their contact list and either ditch the old one or mark them old and new. It'll be a right bugger finding the CS number when you need it because something has gone wrong.

All sorted now and happy with Toggle. My only criticisms would be that they are crap at keeping their difficult to use web site up to date and that if you use the Contact Us email option they may never reply.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the update Alan. I have updated my contacts with the new number.

You should employ Mrs D to do your accounts. She would have picked up on any odd payments immediately on mine. Its great that she keeps on top of stuff like this but not so great if you want to squirrel money away or buy something naughty. I dunno what something naughty would be but if I ever do I will not get away with it. 

All these internet based companies make it hard for you to get in touch by phone now. Even big companies like BT are the same. The Contact US page for most companies used to always be a good place to look but even those now dont even have phone numbers on.


----------

